# 100 Years Ago !



## mmcmdl (Feb 1, 2016)

I can visualize my late uncle's dad walking into his shop and using these . The left box and indicator are dated 1916 . The right box belonging to my late uncle 1937 . The " wiggle stick " works perfectly and was originally priced at $5.50 + 75 cents for the velvet lined case . Not sure what that would be in today's dollars , but I bet quite a bit . I hope that in the future I can display these along with some more on a mantle in a log cabin up in Adirondack Park . Dave


----------



## toolroom (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice score MM,
     I absolutely love old style tooling. I collect Lufkin, and have 1 that has never been used. It is an outside mic. in tenths still in the original wood box with the seal still on it. as the original paperwork! There is a price on the box of $10.25. Research says it is 1942. I still use my 1940 Micro Master test indicator. I don't have anything to compare to your antiquity. Beautiful instrument!
toolroom


----------



## ch2co (Feb 1, 2016)

They are beautiful. The true value of them is in their history and in your heart.  Priceless!   
And that "dial indicator" (wiggle stick?) is an artistic masterpiece..
Thank you.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 1, 2016)

Chuck , I left my position as a precision aerospace machinist some years back and went into a Unilever Plant position more along the lines of mechanical maintenance . My first day there I was getting my box sorted when my new boss spotted my tenth's Best Test indicator . He asked what I had in mind with that ??? He explained that we now work within a half a broomstick tolerance and use a wiggle stick for the close jobs . LMAO ! I will never forget that !

We DID have some nice lapping plates though . The front sidewalk was for course finishes and the rear patio worked great for fine work . It was a PITA when it snowed !


----------



## ch2co (Feb 1, 2016)

_"We DID have some nice lapping plates though . The front sidewalk was for course finishes and the rear patio worked great for fine work . It was a PITA when it snowed !"_

Must have been a really nice rear patio, mine is a little too rough for the fine lapping.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 1, 2016)

I use cinder blocks for accurate work and finest finishes...


----------



## Charles Spencer (Feb 3, 2016)

mmcmdl said:


> I can visualize my late uncle's dad walking into his shop and using these . The left box and indicator are dated 1916 . The right box belonging to my late uncle 1937 . The " wiggle stick " works perfectly and was originally priced at $5.50 + 75 cents for the velvet lined case . Not sure what that would be in today's dollars , but I bet quite a bit . I hope that in the future I can display these along with some more on a mantle in a log cabin up in Adirondack Park . Dave



From Wikipedia on Henry Ford's 1914 $5.00 a day wage:

"Ford astonished the world in 1914 by offering a $5 per day wage ($120 today), which more than doubled the rate of most of his workers."


----------

